# My Dilemma-Black $$ Ecocomplete vs. Red Cheap Turface



## maryhm (Oct 23, 2010)

I am setting up my first freshwater aquarium in over 15 years after having been in saltwater for forever. It's a 180, and although I don't plan on the focus being plants, I do want some nice, hardy live plants in the tank. I'm trying to decide between these two options:

1: 10 bags of Ecocomplete. From what I've read, 10 bags would give me a good depth in my 180, would do the job, and be an excellent choice for my plants. My only concern is that one of the fish I want to keep will show its colors better on a lighter substrate, and the price...which brings me to option 2.

2: 1 bag of Red 50# Turface Pro League mixed with either sand or gravel. I like this option because it's cheaper and the lighter color will be better for my fish. My concerns are would sand or gravel be a better mix with it, should I just get 2 bags of Turface and not mix anything else in, and what does Red Turface look like in an aquarium. Is anyone using this now and can share some pictures?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

In the past, I used Red Turface with mineralized soil. Here's an old pic from that tank.









The Turface is similar in shape to Flourite, but without the multi colors. Turface is also a little lighter which doesn't hold plants down that well until the roots establish. You also don't get any nutrients with plain Turface. That's why I used it with mineralized soil. You could also supplement with Laterite.


----------



## maryhm (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you SO much for that picture! Makes my decision easier, for sure. Red Turface MVP for $13 per 50 lb bag. No brainer.

Laterite....so if I put that in with the Turface, it will add nutrients?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I wouldn't mix it. I would check with your turface supplier to see if they can get any of the other varients. There is a more natural color that looks nice. 

Another option is oil-dri which is made in the same factory and is a grey color. Rinse like crazy though. It is like 7 bucks for 50 lbs.


----------



## maryhm (Oct 23, 2010)

They can only get the red, and I don't mind the red. I just need to know is there anything I should put under/mix with the Turface, and would it be best to cap the Turface with a thin layer of gravel to hold it down better?


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

Mixing turface is or even capping it is hard to do. After gravel vac, fish, replanting and even snails. Turface will layer to the top since its so light. It easily gets sucked up in gravel vacs. But plants root in it and have goot root developmemt its easy to uproot the entire rootsytem. Ive mixed in some hevier small grit 3mm sized gravelb to keep some plants in place. As sand tends to layer towards the bottom


----------



## maryhm (Oct 23, 2010)

Should I throw a layer of nutrients on the bottom? Laterite, Dolomite, Potash, etc...? If so, which one(s) and how much? Or should I just shut up, quit asking questions, go get the bloomin' Turface, and throw it in?!!


----------



## maryhm (Oct 23, 2010)

Back from the landscaping yard, where I got about 150 lbs of Turface for $38 including tax!! Much better than the $150 I was looking at spending with Ecocomplete. The color of this Turface dry isn't gray and isn't red- it is a variety of natural looking colors. I hope it's going to look good!! Now, off to rinse it. 

If anyone has any recommendations of something I should put underneath the Turface, speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

If your not gonna heavly plant from the begining there really no reason to add. Maybe laterite but u can just mix that in later. That way your not feeding algae. And u could always add ferts later if u fully commit


----------



## maryhm (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help yesterday, everyone! Much appreciated. I'm happy to report that after a single 100% water change this morning, my water is just shy of crystal clear, pumps and filters are running, and I'm ready to start cycling. I really thought I was going to have more of a cloudy mess with this clay-based substrate, but dealing with saltwater substrates was much more of a mess than this.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

You can always add root tabs later if you decide you want additional nutrients in the root zone.


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

maryhm said:


> Thanks so much for the help yesterday, everyone! Much appreciated. I'm happy to report that after a single 100% water change this morning, my water is just shy of crystal clear, pumps and filters are running, and I'm ready to start cycling. I really thought I was going to have more of a cloudy mess with this clay-based substrate, but dealing with saltwater substrates was much more of a mess than this.


Do you have any pics? Have you added any plants to see if the Turface will hold them down?


----------



## maryhm (Oct 23, 2010)

Haven't added any plants yet. Waiting on better lighting to come in. I'll take pics when I do. I really like the look of this Turface though- very natural looking and not red at all.


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

ok, i am picking some up monday for my 100 gallon. Couldnt find it as cheap as you though but it's cheap enough. The weight issue is kind of a concern to me, does it seem like that would be a problem?


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

djscotty said:


> The weight issue is kind of a concern to me, does it seem like that would be a problem?


Only if you have fish that try to pull the plants out. One the plant roots establish, they hold themselves down like any ordinary substrate.


----------

